# Music DVDs for kids?



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

My 5 year old daughter Katie Rose enjoys music at school and I'd love it if she took up an instrument soon(she reprogrammed my home keyboard when younger,saving a 'song' of her own) and I'd like to get some DVDs with classical music content. Peter and the Wolf springs to mind,but what else is worth looking out for? I also have a 3 year old boy who,typical boy,loves cars,trains etc whereas Katie is all butterflies,princesses and flowers at the moment.(they both like Fireworks tho,and she sat and waited till the end of Handel's Music for Fireworks) 
I wonder if they'd sit thru Fantasia,one of my favourites-must find a copy if only for myself!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

As I read the first few sentences of your post, I immediately thought of fantasia. alas, to my dismay you mentioned. I would still recommend them though!, the modern one Fantasia 2000 should be good as well - unless you think the scary rite of spring will scare her off for life...


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

emiellucifuge said:


> As I read the first few sentences of your post, I immediately thought of fantasia. alas, to my dismay you mentioned. I would still recommend them though!, the modern one Fantasia 2000 should be good as well - unless you think the scary rite of spring will scare her off for life...


There's a fantasia 2000? I only know the old one,have fond memories from childhood of seeing it but i don't have it yet. Rite of Spring huh,well I have that on a cheap CD along with the Firebird. My other half hates it but when in the right mood I can listen to it.(i saw a fun documentary on the Rite last year,showing how the audience reacted to it at its premiere)


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Yes there is, i think it includes music from Beethoven, Gershwin, Elgar and The Firebird suit as well as others of course.

Yes The Rite is a jagged piece and im sure there are many people who find it quite horrible, luckily not as many as there used to be. How could anyone say the same for Firebird though?

I think ive seen the same one, and there was an interesting documentary about basic music theory on British TV a few weeks ago, dont know if it interests you.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

emiellucifuge said:


> Yes there is, i think it includes music from Beethoven, Gershwin, Elgar and The Firebird suit as well as others of course.
> 
> Yes The Rite is a jagged piece and im sure there are many people who find it quite horrible, luckily not as many as there used to be. How could anyone say the same for Firebird though?
> 
> I think ive seen the same one, and there was an interesting documentary about basic music theory on British TV a few weeks ago, dont know if it interests you.


Oh I'm interested in everything.the trouble is i barely get time to listen to music never mind reading,photography,botany,Bonsai,etc etc.
Too many hobbies-not enough time


----------

